# Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein



## Heringsfetzen 04 (15. April 2010)

Hallo Anglerkollegen

ich mache zur Zeit den Bootsschein See und ich muß sagen des es der absolute Hit ist was die hier verlangen.:c
Ich muß zugeben das dieses Prüfung bis jetzt das schwierigste ist was ich bis jetzt an Prüfungen gemacht habe.#c

Am 1.Mai ist es dann soweit.
Nun meine Frage wer hat Erfahrung mit den Ablauf der mündlichen Prüfung falls man die 55 Punke nicht schafft?


----------



## Udo561 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Hi,
mach dir da mal keine Gedanken , schaffst du schon.
Bei uns im Kurs haben alle bestanden , bist ja wohl nicht blöder als die  Allgemeinheit :q
Ich kenne niemanden der in die mündliche musste.
Viel zu allem  schreiben , lieber etwas mehr als zu wenig .
Viel Glück,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Würde ich auch so sehen,so schwierig wird das nicht, bei uns mußte auch niemand in die mündliche Prüfung, mach dich bloß nicht verrückt deswegen! Wenn du danach Lust auf was schwierigeres bekommst, geh 'nen Schritt weiter und mach den SKS-Schein!


----------



## djoerni (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

als ich den Schein damals gemacht habe, musste ich in die mündliche. Hatte gedacht, das geht ohne lernen. Musste dann auf einer Seekarte mit zwei Schiffen aus nem Ü-Ei die sich entgegen kamen erklären, wer ausweichpflichtig ist, etc.


----------



## Meister (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Moin Moin Gemeinde,

als ich meine beiden Scheine (See/ Binnen) machte mußten nur zwei Mann im Anschluß zur mündlichen Prüfung (See). Beide haben es geschafft. In der Binnenprüfung ist einer geflogen nach dem er beim "Spicken" erwischt wurde. Da kann man nur sagen "selbst drann schuld". Wie es bei dem Typen weiter ging kann ich leider nicht sagen aber ich glaube er mußte den ganzen Sch... wiederholen. 
Wichtig bei der Prüfung ist auf jeden Fall die Navigation, da darfst du keinen Fehler haben. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen die kochen auch nur mit Wasser. Nichts ist so schwierig wie es scheint. Bleib locker dann schaffst auch du es! Ich drück dir die Daumen.

Gruß Meister :m


----------



## Macker (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Mach dir man keinen Kopp wenn du die Schriftliche machst viel Schreiben.
Dann kann da auch viel Richtiges rein interpretiert werden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## holly08 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Geh auf Tim Köster de.Da lernste die Bögen rauf und runter und dann löppt dat!Hab ich auch vor kurzem gemacht.Ansonsten wie schon erwähnt: lieber mehr als weniger schreiben.Dort will niemend das du durchfällst!:m


----------



## dr.zeto (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Also, ich kann mich noch sehr gut daran erinnern, wie ich damals "Panik schob" als ich beide Scheine gemacht habe.
Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.
Das wichtigste ist das Lernen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es das Beste, wenn dein Frau/Freundin/Partnerin dich nach einer Lerneinheit abfragt. Das hat mir sehr viel geholfen.
Denke daran, auf die genaue Frage-Formulierungen zu achten.
Der Sinn der Frage, bzw. die Antwort zu der Frage ist davon abhängig.
Es gibt auch Lern-Software. Dort kannst Du die Fragen am Computer "beantworten". Bei Fragen hierzu, schicke mir einfach mal ne PN...


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Hmm nun ja ich hab noch bis zum 1 Mai Zeit den da ist dann Prüfung.Ich halte auch auf den laufenden


----------



## Meister (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Moin Moin Heringsfetzen 04

Die originalen Prüfungsbögen kannst du dir bei deiner Bootsfahrschule kaufen und wenn du mit ein paar Fragen nicht klar kommst lernst du sie eben einfach auswendig. Das funst garantiert. Du schaffst das!!!

Gruß Meister


----------



## holly08 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

DU BRAUCHST NICHTS KAUFEN!!!
WWW Tim Köster de.
Dort findest du alle Bögen und Fragen.
Und wenn es geholfen hat, dann freut mann sich über eine Spende an die DGzRS.Selbst das ist kein muss, aber da haben dann alle was davon und -im Notfall möchtest ja auch Du Hilfe haben.
Ich find das ne gute Sache, und mir hats geholfen


----------



## DorschChris (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Ich musste vor 2 Jahren auch in die mündliche Nachprüfung. War aber nicht wild, ein paar Sachen zur KVR und ein wenig was über Notsignale. Hat vllt 3 Minuten gedauert 
Also keine Panik#h


----------



## Skipper47 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Du kanns´t dir bei Fragen die viele Antworten haben eine gute Eselsbrücke bauen. Ich habe leider meine Unterlagen auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden. Was z.B. oft vorkommt sind die Fragen zur Sicherheit. Wenn du dir das in etwa so merkst.
O-Ohnmachtsichere RW
S-Sicherheitsgurte....
R-Rettungsring usw....
R-Rettungsfloss
N-Notsignale
E-Erste Hilfe
F-Feuerlöscher
L-Lenzpumpe
R-Riemen o. Paddel
T-Taschenlampe
T-Treibanker
R-Radarreflektor

Du kannst dir aus den Anfangsbuchstaben ein Wort basteln und wirst die Fragen locker beantworten können wenn du dir das Wort gemerkt hast. Die Reihenfolge spielt keine Rolle. Solltest du bei Fragen mit vielen Antworten mal probieren. 
Wenn du also z.b. diese Frage bekommst und hast dein Wort im Kopf, kannst du über jeden Buchstaben die Antwort ohne Probleme abrufen.
Viel Glück


----------



## Klaus S. (16. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Als ich Prüfung hatte mußten 6 oder 7 Leute zur mündlichen Prüfung. 2 sind dort durchgefallen... der eine war aus meinen Kurs und hatte wirklich nicht viel drauf. Sass bei der Schriftlichen neben ihn und hab ihn noch 2-3 Fragen beantwortet aber er war einfach zu schlecht. Schade eigentlich... ist sonst ein netter Kerl. 

Nehme die Prüfung nicht zu leicht aber mach dir nicht solchen großen Kopp drum.


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

So hab jetzt bis auf 6 Bögen alle durch.Bestanden hab ich sie alle jedoch bei keinen übers mündliche raus:c.
Hab nun bis zum 1 Mai noch Zeit ,vielleicht klappt es ja bis dort hin.Ich möchte nicht unbedingt ins mündliche denn ich glaub da pflücken sie einen dann auseinander.:v
Ich habe gehört in der mündlichen sollen 10 Fragen drann kommen von denen müssen 7 beantwortet werden und von den 7 müssen 5 richtig sein.Stimmt das so?


----------



## Heilbutt (19. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Nen kleinen Tipp hab ich glaub ich:

Die paar Leute aus meiner Prüfung die in die Mündliche mussten (ca. 6 von 120 Prüflinge), wurden in genau den
Fragen nachgeprüft, die sie versemmelt hatten!!

Von da her der Tipp:
Wenn die Schriftliche vorbei ist, schnapp dir den für dich zutreffenden Fragebogen, geh alles durch, und wenn dir was auffällt was du falsch hingeschrieben hast, dann musst du´s dir eben schnell noch reinpressen!!!!

Bei uns hat die Zeit bis alles korrigiert war und die mündl. Prüfungen begonnen hatten locker 1,5 Std. gedauert.
Bis dahin waren aller Durchfaller topfit und haben mündlich bestanden....:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Nen kleinen Tipp hab ich glaub ich:
> 
> Die paar Leute aus meiner Prüfung die in die Mündliche mussten (ca. 6 von 120 Prüflinge), wurden in genau den
> Fragen nachgeprüft, die sie versemmelt hatten!!
> ...


Hallo Holger danke für den Tipp
ich sehe gerade du kommst aus Nürnberg genau da mach ich den Schein. Bin in den Kurs vom Nauticclub Nürnberg gegangen und hab in der Frankoniagaststätte Prüfung


----------



## DorschChris (20. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Die Prüfer sind keine Unmenschen und "pflücken" niemanden mutwillig auseinander 
Und du wirst nur auf den Gebieten nachgeprüft in denen du bei der Prüfung Probleme hattest! (so war es bei mir)
Der Tip von Heilbutt ist gut. Mach es einfach so wenn du ein schlechtes Gefühl hast! 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Reppi (20. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Oder schließ ein Abkommen mit Neptun....
Ich habe am Prüfungstag, morgens um vier |supergri, mir wahl und planlos ein Shirt aus dem Schrank gegriffen; da war ne 17 drauf......schnell noch mal Bogen 17 durchgelesen und den Rest kannst Du Dir ja denken........Bogen 17 kam 
Bei den Kollegen in der mdl. wurde viel Wert, auf das Falsche in der schriftlichen gelegt.....


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Habe jetzt alle Kartenaufgaben durch.Nun habe folgendes Problem.Wie wird das in der Prüfung mit der Lösung gehandhabt.
Im Lösungsbuch kommt raus 
der rwk ist zb 170 Grad
Ich bekomm jedoch 168 oder 169 Grad raus.in folge rechne ich dann ja mit der falschen Zahl weiter.Habe ich da nun eine Messtoleranz in der Prüfung oder  bekomm ich nun überall 0 Punkte ?


----------



## DorschChris (22. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Also uns wurde gesagt, dass +-2 Grad okay sind, aber frag lieber nochmal nach!!!


----------



## Tealy (28. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Hallo,

also ich habe letzten So. (25/04) gerade meine Prüfung SBF-See bestanden. Die Prüfer sind alle ok und die wollen keinen druchfallen lassen. Wenn man natürlich nur 35 Pkt oder so schafft, ja dann kann man nix machen....! Man muss selbstbewusst  bleiben und dann klappt das auch. Nen Kumpel musste in die Mündliche und der musste nur nen bisschen über Navigation erzählen. 2 Min und der kam als bestanden wieder raus. Also, alles kein Thema weil jeder in den Führerschein Zeit investiert, DU, der Kursleiter und die Prüfer.

Das wird schon ohne Probleme! Viel Grück!:m


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*



Tealy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich habe letzten So. (25/04) gerade meine Prüfung SBF-See bestanden. Die Prüfer sind alle ok und die wollen keinen druchfallen lassen. Wenn man natürlich nur 35 Pkt oder so schafft, ja dann kann man nix machen....! Man muss selbstbewusst bleiben und dann klappt das auch. Nen Kumpel musste in die Mündliche und der musste nur nen bisschen über Navigation erzählen. 2 Min und der kam als bestanden wieder raus. Also, alles kein Thema weil jeder in den Führerschein Zeit investiert, DU, der Kursleiter und die Prüfer.
> 
> Das wird schon ohne Probleme! Viel Grück!:m


Jo danke morgen ist es nun soweit ich sag euch allen wie es ausgegangen ist|uhoh: MFG OLi


----------



## Trophybass2008 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Moin!
Ich habe im September 09 in Düsseldorf SBF-See gemacht und auch die Mündliche mitgenommen. 
1.Werden Fragen aus der schriftlichen die falsch beantwortet wurden durchgenommen
2.Kommt evtl Navigationsfragen.
Und DAS WAR es!!
Wenn du alles durchgelesen hast und dich fit fühlst wirst du auch bei der mündlichen(falls es überhaupt dazu kommt) keine Probleme haben.
Wichtig ist Ruhe bewahren!
Ich wünsche dir Viel Glück!|wavey:


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

|jump::vik::vik: |laola:Geschafft und das ohne ins mündliche zu müssen:vikanke an alle die mir die Daumen gedrückt haben.So und nun wird gefeiert


----------



## Skipper47 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Hi,
Glückwunsch , ich sach doch , alles halb so schlimm .
Gruß Udo


----------



## dogfish (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Gratulation und "Willkommen im Club"#6

Gruß
Achim


----------



## shorty 38 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel!


----------



## Trophybass2008 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*

Hast du was anderes erwartet?
Nichts ist schlimmer als sich selbst Panik vor der Prüfung zu machen.

!!!Gratuliere!
Dann sage ich mal "Käptn Ahoi!"


----------



## Meister (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage zur mündlichen Prüfung vom Bootsschein*



Heringsfetzen 04 schrieb:


> |jump::vik::vik: |laola:Geschafft und das ohne ins mündliche zu müssen:vik:


 
siehste......es geht doch :q


herzlichen Glückwunsch und |welcome:im Club


----------

